# 1Mobile Market Question



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

So, based on the advice in this forum I installed "1MobileMarket" on my Kindle Fire HD 7". Since doing that it has started telling me my apps need updating, but when I check the Amazon store (where I purchased said apps) there is no update for them. I suspect this is because 1MobileMarket believes it has newer versions of the apps then the Appstore does? Will it cause problems to update the apps I got from Amazon with the updates in 1MobileMarket? Should I continue to ignore them? Thanks!


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

I've never had a problem though I suppose depending on the app that could change. Worst that could happen though is that you just delete the app and then re-download from Amazon if it doesn't work.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, I think I've updated Amazon apps with 1Mobile and things seemed fine...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I updated FB via 1mobile . . .and it hosed it. I had to delete it, clear the cache, etc. Lost my icon. So I went back to the one from Amazon.

You can set the 1market app not to advise you of updates.

Sent from my Kindle Fire HDX.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

I would advise though if you like to keep your apps updated to at least try the updates on 1Mobile. Amazon either updates apps rarely or never. As I said, the worst that can happen is you just have to reinstall off Amazon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For sure, sometimes the Fire requires a special version, so there's always the possibility that a general update won't work.

If you aren't overly concerned about updates (I'm not, really), you could just do the Amazon updates.

Betsy


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I am not really concerned with apps in general. 90% of my use is reading... the only reason I have a fire instead of the Paperwhite is because I needed to install an app that allowed access to around 3,092 (yes that is real number) books I have in a different reader that require the app to read which is not available for the Paperwhite, but is for Fire. I have a very nice Macbook Pro for the rest - not that I dont poke around in FB/Twitter/etc from the fire... just if they went away would not be much of a loss. 

I guess I will just turn off that feature and ignore it like Betsy does.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You can set the 1market app not to advise you of updates.


Ann, I've been looking for a way to do this. How is it done?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> Ann, I've been looking for a way to do this. How is it done?


I don't currently have 1mobile installed on my Fire HDX; putting it on now. Have you looked under "applications?" in your settings?

Off to poke around in case Ann's doing something else...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have the tablet version installed on the Fire HDX.  If I tap on the 1Mobile Market logo in the upper left, I get a menu on the left.  Go down to "Settings."  The first one is "Enable update notification."  It's selected by default.

Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks, Betsy.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Only just getting to this thread this morning -- darn husband needed help tying some long pieces of painted lumber to the side of his truck to drive to a friends house.  They're putting in a handrail somewhere or something.   

To expand on my earlier post -- I was on my Fire and had limited time:

I've updated things through 1Mobile and it's messed up the app.  For FB, specifically, the icon went away.  And I couldn't get it back.  So I couldn't even access it unless I'd gotten a notification.  Which, oddly, still worked.  

I tried re-installing the app from Amazon but couldn't do that until I'd deleted the cache and the existing app -- and pressing and holding wasn't going to work because I couldn't even find the icon.  I had to go into applications in settings.  

And the update didn't strike me as any different than what I'd been using!  

So. 

Anyway, having the auto updates turned off will eliminate the problem of it happening automatically. (Which Betsy has explained how to do.) But note that if there is an update to the app, the app itself might tell you about it. That's actually what happened to me with FB.  I had the choice of getting it via the browser or 1Mobile.  The browser took me to Google Play, which did me no good.  So I used 1Mobile and realized that was rather a mistake! It seemed to work just fine except I noticed it'd taken away my icon! Annoyance ensued. :9

If I see such a message again, what I'll do is go look at Amazon. . . . it's true they don't post the updates as frequently, but there's rarely something that can't wait until they do.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Only just getting to this thread this morning -- darn husband needed help tying some long pieces of painted lumber to the side of his truck to drive to a friends house. They're putting in a handrail somewhere or something.


Husbands!!!!


----------

